# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Phố Hội II - Nhà hàng ở Quảng Nam

## Meoluoi9x

Nhà hàng Phố Hội 2 ở T1 Cẩm Nam, Hội An là một nhà hàng thu hút khá nhiều thực khách muốn thưởng thức các món ngon Hội An khi đến đây tham quan. Riverside Garden Phố Hội II là một nhà hàng sang trọng nằm trong khuôn viên vườn xinh xắn của khách sạn Riverside Garden nằm ven bờ sông trong lành rất thơ mộng.Nhờ đó, nhà hàng Phố Hội 2 có không gian thoáng mát, quang đãng, rộng rãi tạo cho thực khách một cảm giác dễ chịu và vị giác được kích thích hơn khi thưởng thức các món ngon truyền thống của Hội An. 

Với đội ngũ các đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp, nhân viên nhà hàng phục vụ nhiệt tình, vui vẻ và chu đáo như đặc trưng vốn có của con người đất Hội An, thực khách sẽ cảm nhận mình theo đúng tiêu chí “ khách hàng là thượng đế”.

Tại nhà hàng Phố Hội 2 còn có riêng quầy rượu phục vụ cho thực khách với khung cảnh trữ tình, lãng mạn… sẽ khiến cho thực khách có ấn tượng khó quên về những giây phút thư giãn tại nhà hàng Phố Hội 2.

Đặc sản: canh cải tôm, cao lầu, bánh vạc, súp hoành thánh.




> *Nhà hàng Phố Hội 2
> ĐC: T1 Cẩm Nam. Thị xã Hội An. Quảng Nam
> Điện thoại : (0510) 862628   Fax: (0510) 862626 
> Giờ mở cửa : 6:00 - 23:00 
> Website : www.phohoiresort.com*


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Quảng Nam* - *tour du lich Quang Nam*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Quảng Nam click vào *du lịch Quảng Nam* - *du lich Quang Nam*

----------


## dung89

Nhìn cái cổng thôi đã thấy phong cách hội an rồi

----------


## linh_nguyen90

Quảng nam thì chưa đi. Nhưng có mỗi cái ảnh của cái cổng như vậy thì mình ko thích cho lắm. Lỡ show rồi thì show sao cho người ta xem với chứ (ý kiến cá nhân)

----------


## hoaban

Đúng là nét đặc trưng của Hội An, nhìn là nhận ra rồi.

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Nhìn cổ kính đặc trưng của hội an nhỉ

----------

